# dalmatian pups 5 weeks old



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some more pic's of them, they are full of beans and lovely and chunky pups they had the baer test the other day and glad to say they all passed.   



























this is the one i would have if not already got a home to go to. 














































and this is mum and dad


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

What a bunch of stunners. All look happy and healthy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

So cute, beautiful pups and dogs....lovely pics.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute, beautiful pups and dogs....lovely pics.


yeah cant wait for tomorrow going to see them again and have a play and cuddle


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just couldn't breed, I would never be able to let any of those gorgeous puppies go to their new homes, they are far too cute.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah thats the hard part i hate that bit


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww Carol they are gorgeous, stunning little babies


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous  i will have to show my sister who cannot wait to get a Dalmatian pup  she will be drooling!!!


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

What lovely pup's, they all look so nice and well grown already!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Luvdogs said:


> Aww they are gorgeous  i will have to show my sister who cannot wait to get a Dalmatian pup  she will be drooling!!!


yeah cant6 wait to go and see them again   cant wait untill freya comes in season im mating her this time round, now zak's nearly 2 she can have another litter and the last, i only mate my girls twice in their life.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are stunning pups. And a lovely Mum and Dad as well.


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww, they are sooo adorable


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are Beautiful, i love the last little pup:001_wub: its amazing how much theyve grown!


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh they are so gorgeous,i want them all lol.:thumbup:


----------



## sandymaynard (Feb 21, 2009)

what lovely big pup's! they look so sweet! Ah could give them all a big hug, i love pup's and dog's!


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I want one!!


----------

